# Meet .... Bungeye' :-D



## lilmissrazz (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys
Thought i would share a couple of pics of my green tree frog. This lil guys is missing one eye but it doesn't seem to bother him at all. I actually think it adds to his charm 
Had him for 2 days and he seems to be settling in ok, eating, pooping, havin a soak in his pond end. 
His enclosure needs to be spruced up lol but that will happen :-D 
Anyway!! Enjoy!!


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 10, 2011)

very cute.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Oct 10, 2011)

I`ll keep an "eye out" for more pics later . Nice !!


----------



## Khagan (Oct 10, 2011)

What a cool little guy .


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks guys!!
You will see more pics of him soon on here ... Im addicted to photos  teehee
He is a lil champ!!


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Oct 10, 2011)

wow very nice gtf. hopefully ill be getting a couple soon


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok as much as I wanted to leave bungeye alone to settle in, His tank was driving me BONKERS!! 
so I started again hahaha. 
pics after he was put back in his house ... he looks pretty chuffed haha. And the new crib ...






Take it easy!! ^.^


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 12, 2011)

love it razz!!!
Nice to meet Mr Bungeye 
LOL
The photos are great he is an awesome shade of green and looks in good shape!!


----------



## miss2 (Oct 13, 2011)

am i right in thinkin it looks like he does have an eye there but its " bung" lol hes cute!


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 13, 2011)

he does have an eye there!! hehe :-D thanks guys!

Right well he's been having a bit of a croak ... so I guess its a pretty good guess @ male hahaha ^.^ seems heaps happier with his new enclosure set up!! a lot more places to hide and explore ... not that he hides which is kinda cool considering im use to lizards hiding all the time when they are settling in haha. Awesome lil critters =^.^=


----------



## Anura.Salientia (Oct 21, 2011)

naw i love him! It does add to his charm  very cute!


----------

